

Show HN: Rappad - Write better lyrics - overload119
http://rappad.co/

======
orangethirty
Now, _that_ is fun. Good job.

    
    
        To all my homies
        commenting in hacker news
        I just brought a little rhyme
        that it helped me do
        Cause when I bust all around
        even PG looks
        and every hacker here says
        Go orange go.
    
        And as I type this
        I dont know what else to do
       so give me a mic
       and Ill show you how its done
       Its not about being the best
       or simply two plus two
       but being a *killa*
       when it comes
       to committing code.
    
       So check out my github
       and star a  thing or two
       plus fork my repos
       but hey, no pycon stuff
       And as I finish up rhymes
       and downvotes creep
       I say hola to my peeps
       and go back to work.
    

Peace.

~~~
DigitalSea
MC Orangethirty has a nice ring to it.

~~~
orangethirty
You may be onto something.

------
endian

      I've got people in the Delaware D.O.C.
      I send 'em 89 bucks, they send me equity!
      
      Collaborate or compete, 'til HN's header goes sable
      I'll put a cap in your ass
      or put your ass in a cap table.

------
rdl
This is awesome.

Y Combinator procrastinator, hacker news representer

Running up in pretty colos constantly

And Dame said he proud of my newfound honesty

And don't bother me, high as shit from my broccoli

~~~
orangethirty
I am challenging you to a rap-off.

------
malcolmmcc
Needs internal rhyme. Like <http://www.b-rhymes.com/>

Something so key for rap is rhyming more than just one syllable.

[http://rapgenius.com/posts/1669-The-rapper-s-flow-
encycloped...](http://rapgenius.com/posts/1669-The-rapper-s-flow-encyclopedia)

------
zackbloom
The "try hovering over the numbers on the side" bit is odd to me, if I'm going
through the intro, I know what those numbers are. I ended up hovering over
them expecting to get more details, and just got a label.

------
bennyg
Quickly before I get back to work:

\--------

Jazzy beats creep up in my seat,

My back arches low as the words start to seep

Straight out my mind, and down through the keys.

Thoughts and feelings show, so slow with the release.

Complementary to all the pain I hide inside,

I'm literally getting paid to rhyme on my boss's time.

Blasting words off of neuron connections,

A convex complexion changes all direction.

But that's what freestyles are for right?

Fleeting moments of feeling, no reason for stage fright.

------
endtime
Freestyle is the best part. You can generate an entire (gibberish) rap song
from one line:

What light through yonder window breaks?

To be great, i'm giving it all it takes

Lookin' at me, now they know my face

Driving my car to a foreign place

This is no trial, this a closed case

I ain't looking in her eyes but her face

Prps cover my eight’s, uhh, lemme switch my pace

Pluck ya ace, take ya girl, fuck her face

~~~
NewAccnt
Looks like it's taking lines from other songs that match a certain algorithm.
There is already 2 other songs with the line "This is no trial, this a closed
case" on rapgenious.com plus actual production songs on lyric databases with
the same line.

~~~
smallegan
It tells you which song it takes the line from as it does it.

------
dylanz
The first instrumental that it played for me was "Shook Ones Pt. 2
Instrumental" by Mobb Deep, off of their Infamous album. That's in my personal
top 10 list of favorite hip hop albums, and was super excited that this site
somehow knew that ;)

On a side note, this is really clever. I love being able to quickly pull a
random instrumental. The syllable counts are on point too, and it's nice that
it makes you mix up the tempo of your flow.

Great job!

\- edit: The landing page is great that it has a huge "Try it" button, but I
actually went back to watch the video on the homepage thinking it would show
me some examples, but it was some dude rapping instead. He's good, but not
really my cup of tea at all. If I didn't click the "Try it" link and only
clicked on the video, I would have most likely bounced.

~~~
overload119
Yeah, my bad. It's been mentioned before, but the landing page video is
completely irrelevant, it's really just a placeholder. I don't know what other
video to put there, maybe one day I can pay someone to make a tutorial vid.

~~~
rooshdi
Rap on your app.

------
scottoller
This is awesome! The drake video on the landing page was confusing/pointless
to me, and I agree with zackbloom's comment about hovering over the numbers on
the side. Other than that, really great idea & execution.

~~~
overload119
Yeah, just a placeholder for now until I get a real video there.

I agree about the syllables hover thing. Thanks for the feedback!

~~~
clark-kent
Yes I found the homepage confusing, and almost clicked away. I think this
should be the homepage: <http://rappad.co/editor>. Just my opinion. I love the
site. Nice work.

------
alexgodin
This is awesome! Why is Drake on the homepage?

~~~
rkuykendall-com
Yeah, I was halfway through the video waiting for some overlay of the actual
service or... something.

------
vowelless
Oh man, I would love to see this integrated with <http://www.rhymezone.com/>.
Awesome stuff!

Edit: just realized, double clicking on a word shows some possible rhyming
words. It was a little unintuitive, but pretty cool nonetheless.

------
bionsuba
Hey, I saw you show this off at MHacks and I was deeply impressed with you
then and to see that you have taken it even further is great. Good job and
hopefully have a great product launch!

Also, I have a suggestion. You are already using emails as ids, why not use
Persona?

~~~
overload119
Emails are easier to setup in devise. Would love to Persona, and other social
logins, just a matter of time!

------
Johnyma22
Integrate Etherpad, give users the ability to access old revisions and
collaborate on rhymes

------
rhema
Anyone see tpoem? <http://tpoem.com>

------
smallegan
Great job! I love this and I'd love to collaborate, I own rap.io and want to
build something very similar but with more of a social twist. Hit me up if you
are interested in talking. E-mail's in my profile.

------
dsschnau
Welp you made exactly what I was trying to make. Way to go!

~~~
overload119
If you'd like to help, send me a note!

~~~
SiliconAlley
I would love to help out with this. It's an area of deep personal interest for
me. I've got homepage/contact links in my hn profile. I'll write in a bit.

------
amarbirchahal
Would love to have this build full raps that have a chorus and verses. For
example - 16 bars and then a catchy hook. Really cool start, though.

------
jedanbik
I really like the Freestyle feature, but the Beat control and Shuffle options
aren’t working for me in the latest Firefox 20.0 on OS X 10.6.8.

~~~
overload119
Hmm, it's just a standard Flash embed. I wonder if maybe you have the latest
version of Flash?

~~~
jedanbik
You were right about my Flash being out of date. I upgraded, and now it kind
of works. A video loads, but it only plays if I click on the link that takes
me to Youtube in a new window or tab.

Even if that’s a tiny bit inconvenient, it’s still neat that I can write one
little rhyme about probabilistic estimators, click Freestyle 16 times, and
then hear a song about buying whores from a store, going to war, poverty,
prison time, heartbreak and exercise. All to the beat of “Hate it or Love it”,
by The Game. Or maybe instead to the beat of “You Don’t Know My Name”, by
Alicia Keys.

------
Mankhool
I think that should be, "Write better [Rap] lyrics".

~~~
fyi80
The "Rap" in the name might have clued you to the game

~~~
Mankhool
Not knowing anything about Rap music I saw a product name and then a tagline,
nothing more.

------
sgdesign
This is awesome! Also confirms that just because I've been listening to hip-
hop for the last 15 years, doesn't mean I can rap…

------
gailees
I feel like this is something Ben Horowitz at a16z would love haha. Also,
definitely chat with the guys at Rapt.fm

------
trent_91
I love this sort of thing. I remember playing with patternsketch.com with some
friends. It's the future!

------
chatmasta
Awesome! This is fun. Any plans to introduce rudimentary recording
capabilities?

~~~
overload119
Yes! Debating on whether it should be video uploads or straight up in-page
audio recording.

~~~
habosa
In page for sure. Will invite way more spontaneous recordings. Maybe try to
mix in the background beat so the recordings sound like songs?

------
sebcioz
Can I see a name of the track currently playing in the freestyle mode?

~~~
overload119
Not yet. On the TODO list!

------
gailees
I saw this hack at MHacks. Its amazing -- future of rap.

~~~
PavlovsCat
fuck rap, reclaim hip hop ^^

~~~
fyrabanks
"fuck this rap shit, i listen to classical"

------
khamoud
Did you build this at the M-Hacks Hackathon?

------
ajhit406
Monzy would crush everyone on this thread.

------
WiseWeasel
"Write lyrics better" would be a better tagline than "write better lyrics",
which could be taken as an insult.

~~~
marcusestes
I disagree. "Write better lyrics" cuts right to the emotional need. I want to
write better lyrics. "Write lyrics better," without further context, could
refer to penmanship. It's a less impactful phrasing.

~~~
WiseWeasel
"Write better lyrics" implies your lyrics are in need of improvement. I'll let
you be the one to tell your favorite artist that they can write better lyrics
with RapPad.

------
radiusq
I see this as just a toy. No serious artist/rapper write lyrics like this or
would even attempt to.

~~~
voltagex_
Why? Is it really that much worse than a pad and pen?

